# how do i get hi8 onto my computer?



## erikwithak

alright, so i bought this hi8 camcorder from a buddy of mine cause it was cheap and i wanted a camcorder

now i need to figure out how i get it onto my computer so i can use the video like a normal human being in 2008

the camcorder itself has s-video, something labeled as "a/v out"(not quite sure what that is...), and an "RFU DC out"...

also, what kind of software will i need to upload and edit(not nessecary) the video...i have a PC(unfortunately)

video is NOT my strong point, thanks in advance for any help


----------



## mnfreelancer

As you probably would have guessed Hi-8 is an analog format that is analogous to S-VHS vs. VHS. Hi-8 is the "S-VHS" of 8 mm. You will need an analog-to-digital converter or ADC to capture video to your pc. There are a number of ways to do this. The best would probably be to get an analog capture card made by cannopus or pennicle or others that has an s-video and stereo audio input. I think even Target/Walmart these days sell crappy USB based video capture units. Another way to do it is to buy a digital-8 camcorder that can record both analog and digital formats onto 8mm tape. They aren't very popular especially in the pro video world because 8mm is a dying format do the the popularity and relative cheapness of MiniDV, the new consumer/prosumer format of choice. The camera would have a firewire/ilink/ieee 1394 port on it that you could use to interface it to your computer. You could also buy a digital camcorder that takes an input and use it as your ADC.

The s-video port will provide you with the best quality given your choices. The A/V in/out port is usually a four-segment tip-ring-sleeve type connector that you need a break-out cable for. You end up with a composite and L/R audio.


----------



## erikwithak

hmmm...i only understood about half of that(most of it being the audio half, as im mostly a sound guy)

but there are 2 reasons i ended up with this camera:
1. it was cheap, and im trying to do this whole thing as cheap as possibly
2. im going to use it for recording on my motorcycle, which is why i wanted an analog recording as opposed to miniDV, since miniDV will skip and shut off on a vibrating motorcycle...i also dont need L/R audio...or really NEED any audio at all, since it will only be "vroom vroom"

hopefully you guys can take those into consideration with your help

oh, and whats ADC? and break out cable?

any easy way i could just go from like s-video to USB?(wishful thinking?)


----------



## derekleffew

Short answer: buy this, or similar, for $68. I have not used, and am not endorsing, this particular product. (But I do like the vendor, very much.)


----------



## mnfreelancer

ADC = Analog (to) Digital Converter 

Breakout cable in this case is a cable that on one end has a 4 segment mini plug (think headphone type plug, only with 4 segments instead of just 3) and three RCA plugs on the other end. One will be a yellow video plug, the other two red and white audio plugs.

Seems like the device Derek linked would work for your needs, or something similar. This stuff has gotten so cheap these days compared to what it used to cost.

The part of your initial question I forgot to address earlier was regarding editing software. I'm partial to Adobe Premiere but there are hosts of editing program out there from the free to the outrageously overpriced. The capture rig you get will probably come with some sort of little editing app, otherwise I think microsoft has a product aimed at consumers, along with Pennicle and Ulead.


----------



## erikwithak

awesome thanks

ill probably end up in best buy or circuit city sometime soon looking around, hopefully they have it


----------



## derekleffew

If for no other reason than to keep you away from that blue and yellow store, here's a link to a product at Circuit City, which is less expensive than the previous link I posted, as well as a "name brand".


----------



## Van

I have a Huappauge TV tuner card in my computer that I also use as an input for my Hi-8 camera. It comes with all the software necessary to do the capturing and the quality is OK, not great OK. 
If you are on a PC and using Windows XP SP2 you should have Windows Moviemaker, which is as easy to use as Macs Imovie < or whatever they call it, I- somethingorother, I'm sure> 
Hauppauge < pronounced hop -hog> also makes several other video capture devices, including a usb dongle thingy that you simply plug your "s-video out" cable from you camera into. I know you said that sound wasn't important, but just in case remember that a lot of video capture devices do not support the extended audio capabilities of an S-video plug, which was originally designed to carry both the audio and video signals all in one easy cable. So if you do want to record the audio from your camera you will probably want an RCA to 1/8" stereo cable. < my camera has both s-video and RCA audio/video outputs.> 

Hope that helps a bit. Oh just google Hauppauge to find a link to a retailer near you.


----------



## derekleffew

Van said:


> ...that a lot of video capture devices do not support the extended audio capabilities of an S-video plug, which was originally designed to carry both the audio and video signals all in one easy cable. ...[/quote] ??? Sorry, Van, I believe you're severely mistaken regarding S-Video. See attachment.
> 
> Today, almost every video capture device has an S-Video, Composite Video (yellow RCA) and stereo audio (red & wht RCA) input.


----------



## derekleffew

Just came across another device which may be useful. Note the same company, ION, makes a USB turntable and a USB cassette deck.


----------



## silvrwolf

Van said:


> I know you said that sound wasn't important, but just in case remember that a lot of video capture devices do not support the extended audio capabilities of an S-video plug, which was originally designed to carry both the audio and video signals all in one easy cable. So if you do want to record the audio from your camera you will probably want an RCA to 1/8" stereo cable. < my camera has both s-video and RCA audio/video outputs.>



Hmmm . . . . . . never heard of audio and video on a S-Video connector. Here is a description of what an S-Video signal is. Van are you sure you weren't thinking of SCART


----------



## Van

No, I could swear, really, that when I was first introduced to S-video it was being hailed as such a cool thing cause it carried both the video and audio in one connector. Then again I have slept since then and I don't use the vidiot/ humhead side of my brain as much as I should. so it could be I'm getteing very confused. 

Ignore me, I'll be over here in the corner, drooling.


----------



## avkid

Van said:


> No, I could swear, really, that when I was first introduced to S-video it was being hailed as such a cool thing cause it carried both the video and audio in one connector.


That is true, but it didn't work out for some reason.


----------

